# Bootstreffen 2010 Maas



## ZanderCatcher2007 (18. Januar 2010)

:mHi liebe Bootsangler an der Maas zwischen Maastricht und Venlo. Wer hat interesse in diesem Jahr an einem Bootstreffen mit gemeinsamer Räuberjagd teilzunehmen? Bitte meldet euch mal bei mir wg. Terminabsprache und Kapazitätsplanung. #6

Grüße

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## micha1581 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

hi, wie schonmal geschrieben, wenn das nach der Schonzeit stattfindet bin ich dabei.
Bis dahin müsste mein Boot fertig sein.

vg


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Cool alles klar Micha ich hab dich auf der Liste für die Einladungen. Wer ist noch mit dabei?

Gruß

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## Wohlstandskind (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

also wenns ne gelegenheit zum mitfahrn gibt bin ich dabei
mfg


----------



## Peter70 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Wenn es zeitlich passt bin ich gerne mit dabei.Soll es ein ganzes We sein oder ein Tagestrip 
Gruss Peter


----------



## Udo561 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
würde ja auch gerne dabei sein , aber gesundheitlich klappt das bei mir leider nicht.
Ich müsste dann ja mit Boot und Trailer nach Roermond ?? kommen , da dann ein paar Stunden auf dem Wasser und wieder zurück , ist mir einfach zu anstrengend.
Sollte sich aber mal was am Leukermeer,Well , Arcen tun dann bin ich gerne dabei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Schade. gibt es denn keinen der dich bei der Aktion unterstützen könnte..?


----------



## Udo561 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
mein Problem ist eben das ich ziemlich starke Schmerzmittel ( Morphium ) einnehmen muss.
Zudem kann ich weder länger sitzen noch gehen , nach spätestens 3-4 Stunden bin ich so kaputt das ich mich was legen muss.
Daher bin ich meist auch nie länger als 2-3 Stunden mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Was soll´s , wäre ja nett die Jungs hier mal kennen zu lernen , aber was nicht geht das geht halt nicht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

ok. dann wird das ganze wirklich was viel.


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hey super, es besteht ja echt Interesse hier an nem Bootstreffen. Wer ist denn noch so alles mit dabei? 
Ich schau mal für ein paar Termine dann stimmen wir uns mal ab.

Also wer ist noch mit oder ohne Boot mit dabei?:m

Gruß

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## andy12345 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Schade :-(       würde gerne teilnehem . aber da ich noch keine 18 bin (und nach meinen infos darf ich unter 18 ja noch nicht in den niederlanden angeln) und die fahrerei wahrscheinlich zu viel wäre  wirds schwierig wenn aber sowas im raum xanten stattfinden würde ,würde ich gerne teilnehmen.  Und ich kenne die Maas  nicht so richtig   ob ich da mit meinem 3 meter gfk und rhino vx 54 hinkomme ist die frage   .


Gruß 
Andy


----------



## micha1581 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

@Andy

je nach Wetterlage bist du gnadenlos verloren mit dem Bötchen. ich habe ein 4,20 Boot und im Moment nur 5ps. (bin auf der suche nach MEHR!) 
das ist selbst bei halbwegs schlechtem Wetter schon sehr turbolent.
wenn dann noch starker Wind aufkommt kannst du nur hoffen das die Bilgenpumpe nicht versagt. |bigeyes

vg


----------



## andy12345 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

aber sowas müsste man mal in xanten organisieren aber dafür ist da shier der falsche thread :-D       da wäre ich dann dabei sind zwar nur e-motoren erlaubt aber das is ja net sso schlimm :-D         




 gruß andy


----------



## theundertaker (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Mit Mitfahrgelegenheit und je nach Termin würde ich auch mit dabei sein...


----------



## Tim78 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Da bin ich dabei !
Sagt nen Termin und nen Ort und ich bin da.
Sind ja in der Regel immer ganz informativ so Treffen.
Und wenn das Wetter mitspielt wird es bestimmt ein Gaudy.


----------



## Heiko112 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



andy12345 schrieb:


> Schade :-( würde gerne teilnehem . aber da ich noch keine 18 bin (und nach meinen infos darf ich unter 18 ja noch nicht in den niederlanden angeln)
> Gruß
> Andy


 
Falsch Informiert.

Google das mal oder such die Seite "Angeln in den Niederlanden"

da werden Sie geholfen


----------



## theundertaker (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ich meine, der Jeugendvispas könnte dir helfen...aber lies einfach mal auf der von Heiko112 genannten Seite nach...die ist sehr informativ...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Pike Pirates (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hey,
wenn ein paar Termine durchgegeben werden könnten, dann könnte ich auch präzieser planen da ich dann mit Kollegen kommen würde und diese das mit der Arbeit abklären würden. Also abgeneigt ist man da ja nicht ne.
Gruß Alex


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi wo bist du denn meistens so unterwegs? vieleicht sieht man sich mal auf den plassen.

gruß

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## micha1581 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

wie wäre es mit dem ersten Wochenende nach der Schonzeit.?


----------



## Hotspot (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi 

Auch Ich und ein Kollege sind interesiert an einem Bootstreffen teilzunehmen Termine müsste man noch genauer abstimmen.(Schichtarbeit)
An dem Wochenende nach der Schonzeit ist natürlich schon viel los auf den Gewässern rund um Roermond weil die Wassersportsaison voll im Gange ist Segler Surfer Schlauchbootfahrer ...alles wird am Wochenende auf dem Wasser sein . Ein treffen im Herbst ist zum angeln wesentlich entspannter.Aber dabeisein ist alles !!#6


----------



## theundertaker (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ist ja nicht so, als wenns nur ein einziges Treffen geben muss...trifft man sich zu zwei Terminen, so kann vielleicht der ein oder andere wenigstens an einem der Termin dabei sein...beispielsweise nach der Schonzeit und im Herbst...


----------



## micha1581 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

find ich auch gut. man schafft es sowieso nicht immer alle unter einen Hut zu bringen. da wäre ein 2ter Termin sicher eine gute Lösung.
Aber ich denke wir sollten uns dann erst mal auf den ersten konzentrieren.

vg


----------



## mr-bugg (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Interesse hätte ich auch allerdings wäre für die Niederrheiner ab Duisburg bis Kleve die Maas bei Cuijk interessant. Da gibt es eine schöne Slippe in Linden wo man auch nur 2 Euro bezahlt #6 und Parkplätze gibt es da reichlich.

Tom


----------



## micha1581 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

kann ich verstehen. das ist für euch näher. Allerdings wäre das für uns ( die,die aus Aachen, Heinsberg, Mg, Köln und Umgebung kommen dann doch was weit.)
Organisiert doch ein seperates Treffen. wir könnten die Termine absprechen, dann könnten die,die auch weiter fahren an beiden Treffen teilnehmen.
ich fände es gut wenn wir mehrere Treffen in verschiedenen Revieren organisieren könnten.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
und wenn ihr euch dann auch noch für ein Treffen zwischen  Cuijk und Roermond entscheidet dann könnte ich auch dabei sein #6
Das wäre dann so ziemlich genau das Leukermeer :m
http://www.ferienparkleukermeer.de/
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## malabu (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



mr-bugg schrieb:


> Interesse hätte ich auch allerdings wäre für die Niederrheiner ab Duisburg bis Kleve die Maas bei Cuijk interessant. Da gibt es eine schöne Slippe in Linden wo man auch nur 2 Euro bezahlt #6 und Parkplätze gibt es da reichlich.
> 
> Tom


 
Hi Tom,

warste jetzt schon da ? 

Gruß 

Malabu


----------



## micha1581 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ok, ich schmeiß dann jetzt einfach mal ein paar Termine hier in den Raum. sonst wird das ja nie was. super Zahlen wie ich finde:


1.) 06.06.10 Roermond
2.) 08.08.10 Leukermeer
3.) 10.10.10 Cuijk ( sei denn da will jemand heiraten. dann treffen wir uns da) |jump:|jump:


----------



## mr-bugg (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Termin 1 Urlaub 
Termin 2 Arbeiten :v
Termin 3 kann ich auf jeden Fall und kann gleich meinen Motor spülen vom Norwegenurlaub |supergri

@Malabu
Nee ich war noch nicht dieses Jahr. Am 03.02. bekomme ich erst mein Boot wieder. Nachbesserungen weil noch Garantie darauf war  (Bilgenpumpe mit Schwimmerschalter#6, zweiten Lenzstopfen#6 und ein paar Kleinigkeiten.

Tom aus Rheinberg


----------



## Udo561 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
bei Termin 2 bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei #6
Da könnte man bei Bedarf dann anschließend nach dem Angeln bei uns auch noch einen Kaffee trinken oder etwas grillen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Peter70 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hallo
die termine hören sich gut an , aber wo ist das Leukermeer?
Gruss Peter


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
das Leukermeer liegt von Venlo 23 Km die Maas Flußabwärts .
Direkt an der N271 beim Ort Well/Limburg
http://www.ferienparkleukermeer.de/
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

wat is denn mit dem Zandercatcher2007? fängt hier ein gutes Thema an und dann hört man nix mehr.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
mal wieder nach oben holen möchte damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.
Da sollten sich doch noch so einige mehr melden , wird doch sicher ein spannendes Event.
Wie schon geschrieben, sollte etwas am Leukermeer stattfinden können wir nach der Angeltour bei Bedarf gerne noch bei uns grillen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Termin 2 fände ich auch OK.
Welche Papiere brauche ich den für das Meer(chen)?
Reicht der Landesweite Teil aus ?


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Termin 2 fände ich auch OK.
> Welche Papiere brauche ich den für das Meer(chen)?
> Reicht der Landesweite Teil aus ?



Ich glaub schon , ich habe ja auch keinen anderen Schein , zur Not gibts aber auch Wochenscheine zu 6 Euro an der Rezeption vom CP.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

moin, 
bin mal gespannt, wieviele Leutchen bzw. Boote wir hier zusammen bekommen. ist ja noch was hin bis zum ersten Termin.

vg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

moin zusammen.
ich bin bootslos und werde wohl dieses Jahr das erste mal an der Maas angeln (aber schon vorher, wahrscheinlich am 30.03.)
ich wäre gerne dabei, wenn jemand bereit wäre, mich mitzunehmen...
Termine würden mir gut passen. Vielleich kann mich Barschli ja mitnehmen? (wir kennen uns persönlich)

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Barschli (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Also wenn mich jemand von Euch auf dem Boot mitnehmen könnte, ich habe noch nie vom Boot aus geangelt.

An Termin 2 bin ich interessiert. Auch andere Termine, falls sich jemand erbarmt, würde ich gerne mal versuchen.
Vielleicht fahre ich mal zu Udo? Wenn ich eine Einladung erhalten würde.
Da könnte ich bestimmt noch etwas lernen.


----------



## micha1581 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

ich denke wenn sich noch einige *mit* Boot melden, wird das schon gehen. aber wie gesagt, dauert ja noch was.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ich denke wenn sich noch einige *mit* Boot melden, wird das schon gehen.
> vg



Hi,
wäre bei einem Bootstreffen nicht schlecht #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Peter70 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Die Schichtarbeit ist bei mir auch so ein Problem.Werde mein möglichstes versuchen, und mit Boot anreisen.Es wäre dann eventuell noch ein Platz frei.
Gruss Peter


----------



## theundertaker (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

hier hier hier...brauche auch nen Sitz- bzw. Stehplatz in nem Bötchen  Muss mich ja nochmal melden, nicht dass es dann heißt, ich hab ja kein Wörtchen gesagt ))

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## BSZocher (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wäre bei einem Bootstreffen nicht schlecht #6
> Gruß Udo



Ansonsten:
Ausflugsdampfer mieten...
quer übern Teich legen....
und schon ist schöönes Ostsee-Kutter-Feeling..... |uhoh::q


----------



## theundertaker (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

loooool....wir mieten n Dampfer und angeln davon...wie geil is dat denn XD Keiner braucht sein Bötchen mitzubringen... XD Der Gedanke gefällt mir )


----------



## Peter70 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



theundertaker schrieb:


> hier hier hier...brauche auch nen Sitz- bzw. Stehplatz in nem Bötchen  Muss mich ja nochmal melden, nicht dass es dann heißt, ich hab ja kein Wörtchen gesagt ))
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


Ein Kölner und ein Aachener auf einem Boot.Das wird lustig.So muss jetzt zum Tivoli, heute kommen die Düsseldorfer.
Gruss Peter


----------



## theundertaker (1. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ich bin kein "richtiger" Kölner...nur zugereist... ) Bin ganz friedlich


----------



## Udo561 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
da ich einige Anfragen zu den Bestimmungen zum Führen von Booten in NL bekommen habe hier mal einige Infos .
http://www.pa-koeln-aachen.de/niederlande.pdf
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nachtjäger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Die Idee ist gut, wäre sicher interessant ein paar
Bootsangler kennen zu lernen 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hallo
Bin ebenfalls dabei.Schreib mir bitte wann es losgeht.


----------



## Udo561 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
das sind die bisherigen Termine.
1.) 06.06.10 Roermond
2.) 08.08.10 Leukermeer
3.) 10.10.10 Cuijk
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

06.06.10....suche Mitfahrgelegenheit XD (man muss sich ja immer wieder bemerkbar machen )


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



theundertaker schrieb:


> 06.06.10....suche Mitfahrgelegenheit XD (man muss sich ja immer wieder bemerkbar machen )


 
Moi aussi
  oder
me too
  oder
ich auch |supergri
#h

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## realbait (30. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

^^wohl besser: 
Ik ook!
Ich wäre auch gern dabei, habe aber leider kein boot zur verfügung, wohne und studiere in Nijmegen und könnte eben vorbei kommen,
Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
ok , ich glaube wir mieten wirklich einen Ausflugsdampfer 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (30. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

bin dabei


----------



## Udo561 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
na ja , ich bin mal gespannt.

Zumindest haben wir bei uns am Leukermeer ne neue Hafenanlage , Platz für 150 Boote.
Bin mal gespannt , das erste Treffen ist ja eh in Roermond , lange ist bis da hin ja nicht mehr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

wo treffen wir uns eigentlich in Roermond und um welche Uhrzeit.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

moin zusammen!
öhm, wo wir uns treffen bzw. wo ihr euch trefft (ich weiß ja noch nicht, ob mit wer mitnimmt) hat doch noch zeit, ist doch erst am 6.6.
was hieltet ihr denn davon, wenn jemand von den "Organisatoren" am besten der TE eine Liste erstellt, wer alles mitkommt, dazu wer alles ein boot hat und wer auf welchem booot mitfährt und auf welchem boot noch plätze frei sind etc.
Viele Grüße
Jogi


----------



## micha1581 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

hi,
ich denke das das noch zeit hat. wenn man damit mitte Mai anfängt reicht das völlig. wäre aber schön wenn der TE sich hier auch noch mal zu Wort meldet. 

vg


----------



## Udo561 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
so wie es aussieht ist ja reges Interesse vorhanden , allerdings ein paar mehr Leute mit Boot wäre nicht schlecht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Joa...haste wohl Recht...ein Bootstreffen ohne Boote macht relativ wenig Sinn  Aber ich kann mir nicht auf die Schnelle eins kaufen...........leider =))


----------



## angel-daddy (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
wenn der Schichtplan paßt, bin ich auch in Roermond mit dabei. Einen Platz im Boot hätte ich dann frei. Mir wäre allerdings ein Samstag lieber...

Gruß Martin


----------



## micha1581 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

oha, der erste Termin wird bei mir sehr knapp. der Umbau vom Boot ist immernoch nicht fertig, und nen Trailer hab ich auch noch nicht. aber ich geb mein bestes. ich denke wir sollten mitte mai mal eine Liste machen wer sicher kommt. ( mit Boot) und dann eine Woche vor dem Termin die Leute verteilen, die kein Boot haben.

vg


----------



## theundertaker (30. April 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

ok, dann bin ich wohl nur einer der verteilten...oder auch nicht mehr verteilten


----------



## micha1581 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

wenn ich pech habe, gehöre ich auch dazu.


----------



## theundertaker (30. April 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

naja....wenn ich nicht mit kann, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder am ufer unterwegs...würde mich jetzt auch nicht umbringen        :q


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
jemand mal durchgezählt wie viele Boot überhaupt zusammen kommen ? 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> jemand mal durchgezählt wie viele Boot überhaupt zusammen kommen ?
> Gruß Udo


 Hallo
macht doch mal ne Liste


----------



## theundertaker (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Vielleicht macht der TE mal ne Liste?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

der TE war schon lange nicht mehr im Trööt aktiv. Vielleicht würde sich wer anders mit Boot bereiterklären...
Ich hab ja leider keins...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## micha1581 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

moin,
der TE hat sich hier echt schon lange nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet. Sollte da nix mehr kommen, dann werde ich mal eine Liste machen. allerdings macht das jetzt noch keinen Sinn, da es noch zu früh ist. bringt ja nix wenn jetzt 10 boote zusammen kommen, und in einer woche fällt dann dem einen oder anderen ein das er da doch nicht kann. ich denke das es reicht wenn wir das 2 Wochen vorher machen. die zusagen sollten dann auch möglichst sicher sein.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
na ja , der TE ist gerade mal 23 , in dem Alter gab es für mich  tausende andere  Dinge die wichtiger waren.
Die meisten davon hatten zwei Beine :q
Gruß Udo
ps. ich bin aus gesundheitlichen Gründen eh nur beim Leukermeertreffen dabei


----------



## micha1581 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

moin Udo,
beim Leukermeer werde ich leider nicht können. ich fahre 2 Tage vorher für  1 oder 2 wochen nach de Vlietlanden. aber ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, das ich es bis Roermond schaffe fertig zu werden.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi Micha ,
das ist Schade , na ja , oder eben nicht , Vlietlanden ist ja auch geil .
Gruß Udo


----------



## angel-daddy (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Moin,
Roermond kann ich leider nicht. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
ich bin mal gespannt ob es überhaupt zu einem Bootstreffen kommt :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

ich auch...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Wir sollten erstmal ein Treffpunkt ausmachen das als erstes Roermond ist gross.Denn in 4 Wochen ist es so weit,falls noch Fragen kommen ist noch genug Zeit.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ihr fiesen Zweifler, sonst wird wirklich ein Ausflugsdampfer gemietet, dann brauchen wir keine Platzsorgen zu haben ;-)

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
so Jungs , für die Planung zum Treffen in Roermond bleiben euch noch 4  Wochen, so langsam könntet ihr mal einen Treffpunkt ausmachen und ne Liste erstellen 

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ich denke das gleiche wie du Udo561  Mit Wasser wirds zu tun haben...nur dass das Treffen da reinfällt... =))


----------



## micha1581 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

ok, es sollten sich hier jetzt in den nächsten Tagen mal nur die zu Wort melden, die am ersten Termin in Roermond mit Boot kommen würden. es waren ja in den letzten Wochen schon einige Zusagen da. ich werde dann mit den Namen die sich jetzt melden eine Liste machen. wäre auch schön, wenn ihr dabei schreibt ob und wieviele Plätze ihr auf eurem Boot frei habt. ich glaube nicht das wir hier so viele Boote zusammen bekommen, aber wenn es 4-5-6 sind wäre es schon super.! also meldet euch bitte in den nächsten Tagen damit wir weiter planen können.

vg micha


----------



## alizander1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Da bin ich ja froh, daß es "Pikepoint" gibt.
Da klappts immer mit nem "Bootstreffen"

Gruss
Alex


----------



## krauthi (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

wieviel sind wir denn jetzt.


----------



## micha1581 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

zur zeit sind wir mit 4 Booten. davon sind noch zwei mit ?. Der Eine baut noch fleißig um und der Andere (ich) sucht immer noch nach dem passenden Trailer. bin aber zuversichtlich. #t
dürfen aber ruhig noch einige mehr werden.:q

wo sind denn hier die ganzen Bootsfahrer?

vg


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



micha1581 schrieb:


> und der Andere (ich) sucht immer noch nach dem passenden Trailer. bin aber zuversichtlich. #t
> vg



Hi Micha ,
dann mal viel Gück #6
Kennst sicher die Preise für gebrauchte Trailer , finde es unverschämt was da für ca. 10 Jahre alte Trailer verlangt wird.
Die Leute die ich kenne haben sich ihne Trailer alle neue gekauft , eben weil der Preisunterschied zu einem gebrauchten minimnal war.
Beim gebrauchten musst du oft noch die Kosten für neue Reifen , Radlager und passende Auflagen mit kalkulieren.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hallo 
Da sind wir ja ne Armada,hoffentlich bekommen die Holländer keine Angst.


----------



## micha1581 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

sooo. 3 Boote sicher und immer noch 2 mit Fragezeichen.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Super , dann ist ein kleines Treffen ja schon mal gesichert,
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Und bei wem fahre ich nun mit??


----------



## micha1581 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

@ alle die kommen möchten und leider kein Boot haben. 
soweit ich weiß, gibt es am Hafen "Hatenboer" nen Bootsverleih. macht euch doch da mal schlau. nur für den Fall das nicht genug Plätze da sind.

vg


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Och nee, da mach ich dann doch lieber das Ufer unsicher  lauf ich euch halt hinterher XD


----------



## micha1581 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

war ja nur ein Vorschlag für die, die unbedingt mit wollen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

da gibt es boote, ich sage immer schwimmende Veranda dazu da passen 10 Mann drauf die sind nicht schlecht und man kann den Anglern die kein Boot haben ein paar gute Stellen zeigen.Ich hatte mal gehört das die pro Tag 100 Euro wollen


----------



## micha1581 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

haben die nicht auch Boote für 2-3 mann?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

ja und marina oolerhuuske auch.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

:qnaja, sonst schwimm ich halt hinterher:vik:
seepferdchen hab ich


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
mit dem Bootsverleih ist doch ne klasse Idee , wenn sich 2-3 Leute so ein Boot für 3 oder 4 Stunden mieten und die Kosten teilen müsste das doch passen .
Macht man(n) ja nicht jedes Wochenende .
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

das nicht, aber viele andere sachen macht man am wochenende, udo  ich sage nur, fopu  XD


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



theundertaker schrieb:


> das nicht, aber viele andere sachen macht man am wochenende, udo  ich sage nur, fopu  XD



Hi Thomas ,
fopo ??
Hat das was mit einem Puff zu tun ? |supergri
Hast Recht , die haben am Wochenende die bessten Umsätze 
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

moin moin, ich hab mir mal ein wenig Gedanken über nen Treffpunkt gemacht. wie wäre es wenn wir uns in Roermond an der Esso treffen.? dann können wir da vorher noch nen Kaffee trinken..:q


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Besser wäre es an einer Slippe


----------



## Udo561 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Besser wäre es an einer Slippe



Hi,
wäre für die Leute die mit Boot kommen um einiges angenehmer 
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

können wir natürlich auch


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

jetzt sollten die mit Boot kommen vielleicht mal was schreiben.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> jetzt sollten die mit Boot kommen vielleicht mal was schreiben.



|supergri Kann ja lustig werden :q
So , schönen Abend noch , muss mich leider auch mal wieder auf den Weg nach Deutschland machen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

ich hab nen Trailer!!!!:vik:
ich weiß aber noch nicht ob ich mit eigenem Boot komme. werde wohl eher meine Mitfahrgelegenheit nutzen.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



micha1581 schrieb:


> werde wohl eher meine Mitfahrgelegenheit nutzen.
> vg



Hi Micha,
du glücklicher , 3 Boote und geschätzte 25 Bewerber auf einen Platz im Boot 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Teilt ihr euch die Bootsplätze ruhig auf, dann mach ich mich zu Fuß auf die Socken...so braucht ihr nur noch 24 Bewerber berücksichtigen =))


----------



## heinzelmann (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

hallo ihr hollandspezis ich bin der heinz komme aus der ecke von düren und würde auch gern bei eurem bootstreffen mitmachen
bitte für einen bootsplatz 200,- 
ich habe nicht viel ahnung von der bootsangelei und würde auf diesem weg gerne lernen .geld spielt keine rolle


----------



## QWERTZ (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



heinzelmann schrieb:


> bitte für einen bootsplatz 200,-
> geld spielt keine rolle




Jetzt wirds witzig.... :q


----------



## theundertaker (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

muahahahahhaahha...ich fall vom hocker...das meint der meister doch nicht ernst...

sind wir hier bei ebay?? *nochmal eben die Seite check*

Nee, tatsächlich das Anglerboard...hier is wat los...soviel Fisch kann man ja bald nicht fangen =)

P.S.: an alle Bootsbesitzer...wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann würde ich versuchen den Preis auf mindestens 4 Stellen hochzuschrauben XD


----------



## heinzelmann (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

doch ist ernst gemeint würde sogar auf 400,- erhöhen, wie gesagt bin sehr ans bootsangeln intressiert, und will lernen ,angelschein hab ich von deutschland und holland ,also sagt bescheid wenn jemand einen platz hatt


----------



## micha1581 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

@Udo
ich muß den Trailer erst noch was abändern und mein Boot ist auch noch nicht ganz fertig. das wird wohl bis zum Treffen nix.
Sollte ich aber doch bis dahin fertig werden, dann hab ich noch nen Platz frei.
vg


----------



## heinzelmann (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

noch einiges zu meiner person bin 42 jahre alt und habe bis jetzt auf friedfisch geangelt ,sicher könnt ich mir einige boote leisten doch habe ich keinerlei ahnung vom boot aus auf raubfisch zu angeln.zeitlich bin ich unabhängig da ich arbeiten lasse .
gruß


----------



## Udo561 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



heinzelmann schrieb:


> hallo ihr hollandspezis ich bin der heinz komme aus der ecke von düren und würde auch gern bei eurem bootstreffen mitmachen
> bitte für einen bootsplatz 200,-
> ich habe nicht viel ahnung von der bootsangelei und würde auf diesem weg gerne lernen .geld spielt keine rolle



Hi,
sorry , sei mir nicht böse , aber bevor ich von dir 400 Euro nehmen würde, dürfte bei mir jemand anderes , bevorzugt Schüler oder mittelloser Angler kostenlos mitfahren.
Du bist mir einfach zu unsympatisch und kommst mir zu überheblich rüber.

Und glaube mir , ich bin mittelloser Rentner und könnte die Kohle mehr als gebrauchen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## heinzelmann (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

gibt ja bestimmt noch andere bootsbesitzer die mitfahren ,und so schlecht wie du mich hier hinstellst bin ich gar nicht 
also udo ich hoffe das wir uns kennenlernen damit du deinen eindruck änders


----------



## Udo561 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



heinzelmann schrieb:


> also udo ich hoffe das wir uns kennenlernen damit du deinen eindruck änders



Hi,
dazu müsstest du aber genau gegenteilig rüberkommen wie du dich hier gibst.
Und vielleicht auch noch lernen das man für Geld nicht alles bekommen kann 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

gut gepostet, Udo!


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi das sehe ich genauso,
was nützen mir 400,- EUR wenn ich deswegen nen eiskalten Abknüppler zu meinen Hot Spots fahre?? Ich biete zwar begleitete Bootsangeltouren auf der Maas an aber auf meinem Boot ist absolute C+R Pflicht und wem dass nicht passt der bleibt eben am Ufer. Glaub mir den Räuberbestand in der Maas kannst du gegen kein Geld aufwiegen, das ist ein Naturerbe dass es zu schützen gilt!

Gruß

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## Udo561 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
ja nu , das er Fische abschlachten möchte hat er ja nicht gesagt.

Aber ich finde es einfach anderen Anglern gegenüber unfair , da gibt es  einige die schon Jahre im Forum schreiben und liebend gerne mal vom Boot  aus angeln würden , aber eben keine Kohle bieten können um eine  Mitfahrgelegenheit zu bekommen.
Für mich grenzt es schon als " Neuer " an eine Frechheit hier  aufzukreuzen und Geld zu bieten und so andere Angler ausstechen zu  wollen.

Aber ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das der Kollege eine Mitfahrgelegenheit  angeboten bekommt .


Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Jetzt mal ruhig Jungs!
Ihr unterstellt Ihm ja sachen, die Ihr gar nicht wissen könnt. 

Udo liegt natürlich richtig. Er kommt recht unsympatisch rüber, da er gleich mit den Geldscheinen wedelt. Und ich finde Udos Haltung äußerst lobenswert! Denn er könnte das Geld ja gut gebrauchen, wie er schreibt.

Heinz, es gibt bestimmt genügend Leute, die Dich für ein bischen "Spritgeld" mal mitnehmen.

Eventuell machst Du mal nen Thread auf und fragst ob Dich jemand mitnehmen möchte. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

also, hört mal, wenn die Plätze wirklich so knapp sind, dann streicht mich ruhig ausm Treffen raus... Das passt... bin ja eh am 03.06. schon an der Maas...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## heinzelmann (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

ich nehme doch keine fische mit ,wenn ich fisch essen will gehe ich ins restaurant.das mit dem geld sollte auch nur ein ansporn an die bootseigener sein,wichtig ist für mich der spass beim angeln .


----------



## theundertaker (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

@jogi: wir ziehen uns einfach aus der ganzen sache raus näää  hab eh wieder keine chance irgendwo mitzufahren, weil mich keiner kennt...also machts auch keinen sinn, darum zu betteln...

also denn leutz, viel spaß beim bootstreffen und nicht das bilder machen vergessen  will schon was davon sehen...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

am besten ab Beitrag 128... 
Klar, Undertaker, wir ziehen die Booter alle ab :vik:
Ne, aber vielleicht könnten wir uns ggf. wirklich treffen, und den Bootsleuten (Bootern) zuwinken und unsere Fänge auf ner Großleinwand präsentieren...:q ne, jetzt isses aber gut mit der Pralerei#d   :q ich wäre ja froh, wenigstens mal ienen Zander und/ oder ein paar Barsche zu fangen...

Grüße
jogi


----------



## Udo561 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß , viele Fische und anständiges Wetter.
Finde es schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann , aber mal sehen vielleicht sieht man sich ja beim nächsten Treffen am Leukermeer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ich würd dich gerne mal treffen, Udo...aber nur um mal zu sehen, mit wem man hier schreibt....nicht um dir irgendwelche Infos aus der Pelle zu leiern


----------



## Udo561 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich würd dich gerne mal treffen, Udo...aber nur um mal zu sehen, mit wem man hier schreibt....nicht um dir irgendwelche Infos aus der Pelle zu leiern



Hi Thomas ,
kannste gerne machen , weist doch wo du mich findest 
Bin aber genau so wie ich auch schreibe |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Mist, erfolgreich XD =)))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hab mal etwas verwarnt und einige der wirklich unnötigen Beiträge gelöscht, weil ich grade keine NiederlandeMods online sah......
Sollten die das anders sehen, werden wir entsprechend reagieren.
Bedrohungen gehen aber nun mal gar nicht..


----------



## Udo561 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi Thomas , ( Mod )
Danke ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

hallo
War jetzt ein Tag nicht im Board was ist hier passiert? Geld Abmahnungen  Beleidigungen. Ich dachte wir wollten uns gemütlich treffen.
Aber ich habe  einen Vorschlag da Geld keine Rolle spielt mietet sich Heinzelmann ein Boot wo 8 Mann draufgehen die kein Boot haben und wir fahren zusammen raus und haben weniger Problemeund haben viel Spass.


----------



## theundertaker (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Danke auch von mir Thomas! (Mod )

Ich fand auch, dass man sich schon ein wenig beherrschen sollte...Er scheint aber auch nicht zu wissen, dass man Bedrohungen strafrechtlich verfolgen lassen kann...aber nunja...ist jetzt vergessen...

Ich hoffe, es geht jetzt wieder freundlich zu...


----------



## Steph75 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> dazu müsstest du aber genau gegenteilig rüberkommen wie du dich hier gibst.
> Und vielleicht auch noch lernen das man für Geld nicht alles bekommen kann
> Gruß Udo


 
Da muß ich dir wiedersprechen.. Für Geld kann man alles bekommen... Glaub mir...


----------



## micha1581 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

@steph75
.........das ist hier aber nicht das Thema!!!!!!!!!! Überschrift lesen, zum Thema antworten oder Trööt wechseln.
man man man............

@Zanderjäger

guter Vorschlag. damit könnte man auch gleich die Wogen hier glätten...    ...........und der Heinzelmann könnte zeigen das er garnicht so ein schlechter Kerl ist....

vg


----------



## Udo561 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
habt ihr denn jetzt den Überblick wer mit Boot teilnimmt ?
Und wer wem eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten kann ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## Steph75 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

@Micha 1581...
Nicht so nervös mein Junge........ Von den 139 Postings in diesem Thema haben min die Hälfte nichts mit selbigen zu tun.....


----------



## micha1581 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

so. jetzt noch mal was wichtiges.

Treffpunkt : Marina Oolderhuuske
Uhrzeit      : 08.00h ???(zu früh, zu spät?)

Boote:

Znderjäger 1969
Helgen
Novus
Tim78 ?
micha1581?

wäre schön wenn noch 2-3 Boote dabei kommen. Aber ich glaub schon fast nicht mehr dran.

vg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Alles klar bei mir geht das in Ordnung,8Uhr ist OK:
Danke Zanderjäger


----------



## Udo561 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



micha1581 schrieb:


> so. jetzt noch mal was wichtiges.
> 
> Treffpunkt : Marina Oolderhuuske
> Uhrzeit      : 08.00h ???(zu früh, zu spät?)
> ...



Hi,
na das ist doch schon mal eine Ansage #6
Dann möchte ich mal hoffen das die " Bastler " ihr Boot rechtzeitig fertig bekommen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



micha1581 schrieb:


> so. jetzt noch mal was wichtiges.
> 
> Treffpunkt : Marina Oolderhuuske
> Uhrzeit      : 08.00h ???(zu früh, zu spät?)
> ...



Moin!
Hilf mir mal jemand den Wald vor lauter Bäumen zu finden:
Welcher Tag denn überhaupt?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hallo
Am 06.06.2010 in Roermond


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hallo
Habe zu 90% noch ein Platz im Boot frei das entscheidet sich am 3.6.2010.


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

hmmm.... #h|wavey:


----------



## malabu (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

schade...es passt leider zeitlich nicht bei mir...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



theundertaker schrieb:


> hmmm.... #h|wavey:


 
 Hallo
Wende dich bitte an Micha1581,er organisiert alles.Ich habe damit kein Problem wer mitfährt.


----------



## micha1581 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

da verlangst du jetzt aber was. ich möchte niemandem vor den Kopf stoßen. ich fände es unfair jetzt einem den Platz zugeben, wenn noch andere Interessenten da sind. Darum mein Vorschlag:

wenn sich hier jetzt keiner mehr meldet der mit möchte, dann kann Thomas gerne den freien Platz haben. sollten doch noch Boardis ohne Boot dazu kommen, dann sollten sich alle zusammen tun, und ein oder mehrere Boote mieten. wäre sonst ungerecht.

was meint ihr dazu?
vg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hallo
Sorry ich dachte du hast auch eine Liste von Leuten ohne Boot deshalb wollte ich dir nicht vorgreifen. Aber wir können auch eins machen Wenn noch welche sich melden das wir ne Halbzeit einlegen und dann tauschen wäre auch gerecht. oder.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

moin zusammen...
Komm grad erst vom Pfadfinderlager zurück.
Also Micha, ich wäre ja eigentlich interessiert, aber wenns darauf hinausgeht, ein Boot zu mieten, werd ich wohl absagen, weil ich im moment nicht all zu viel Kohle habe. Naja, das mit dem Mieten find ich abgesehen von den Kosten auch nicht soo genial, weil das dann wieder so ein Aufwand ist, etc., oder?

Micha, wie weit bist du eigentlich mit deinem Boot und Trailer?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## micha1581 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

nein, das waren zuviele...
da es nur einen freien Platz gibt, könnte man das machen. aber nur wenn es nicht mehr als zwei Leute sind. sonst fährst du ja nur hin und her.
Lassen wir Thomas jetzt mal als ersten festgemeldeten stehen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Alles Klar machen wir so.Und für Jogibaer:ich bin sehr oft auf der Maas dann können wi ja mal was ausmachen.


----------



## micha1581 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

@ jogi
ich werde nicht mit meinem Boot kommen können, da am Trailer noch zuviel zu machen ist.
das mit dem" zuviel Aufwand" macht mich etwas sauer. Die Leute die mit eigenem Boot kommen haben wesentlich mehr aufwand. Zuhause das Boot fertig machen, dann nach Roermond fahren, Trailern(kostet übrigens auch Geld),anschließend wieder trailern, nach hause fahren, und zu guter letzt alles wieder trocken bzw. sauber machen. Mal abgesehen vom Sprit den man mit dem Boot verknallt und natürlich auch mit dem Auto wenn man ein Boot hinten dran hat ist das schon etwas mehr als normal.
nur mal so zur info


----------



## theundertaker (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Wie alt ist der Jogibaer denn? Ich will mich hier auf keinen Fall vordrängeln, nur weil ich eher geschrieben hab...sollte Jogibär noch ziemlich jung sein, so nehmt ihn ruhig mit...bin zwar jetzt auch kein alter Sack mit 24 Jahren  Aber macht mir auch nix aus...

@jogibär: Würdest du auf jeden Fall mitfahren? Würde dir gerne die Freude machen und in der Liste einen Platz nach dich rücken ^^

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

@ micha: stimmt, du hast Recht, da hab ich jetzt gar nicht so drüber nachgedacht, hab neben dem Schrieben eben noch meinen Rucksack ausgepackt

@Zanderjäger: können wir gerne mal machen, würde mich sehr freuen.

@Thomas: ich bin 14, aber ist ja eigentlich auch egal... Du hast dich ja nicht vorgedrängelt... da ich noch so jung bin, hab ich nohc Zeit, Erfahrung auf'm Boot zu sammeln, aber bei dir mit deinen 24 Jahren wird's ja jetzt höchste Zeit :q#6


@all: das passt aber schon, nehmt den Thomas ruhig mit, möglicherweise fahr ich ja mal mit Micha raus (irgendwann).|wavey:

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> aber bei dir mit deinen 24 Jahren wird's ja jetzt höchste Zeit :q#6
> 
> Jogi




Hey Jung...jetzt wirds aber ernst hier, wa :q:q:q Jetzt gehste aufs Ganze nääää |gr::q


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

oh wei, krieg ich jetzt dafür aufn Deckel?:q
und ich dachte, du verstehst (diese Art von ) Spaß :c
:q
Wollte damit nur sagen, dass das für mich echt kein Problem ist, wenn du mitfährst.

Grüße


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> oh wei, krieg ich jetzt dafür aufn Deckel?:q
> und ich dachte, du verstehst (diese Art von ) Spaß :c
> :q
> Wollte damit nur sagen, dass das für mich echt kein Problem ist, wenn du mitfährst.
> ...


 Hallo
Du wolltest am 3.6.2010 Nachtangel ist das noch richtig.Wie lange bleibst du und wann geht es bei dir los.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

öhm, ich weiß noch nicht genau, wann Roger (Barschli ausm AB) fahren werden. Er fährt ja, deshalb richte ich mich da nach ihm. Aber ich denk wir werden irgendwann im Vor- Nachmittags-Bereich fahren und dann gegen 1- xy Uhr bleiben, wahrscheinlich auch nach Wetter etc.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Schreib mir mal wenn du es genau weisst dann sehen wir weiter.OK.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

alles klar, mach ich... hab ja jetzt mehrere stellen rausgefunden :-D
Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Die eine die ich dir geschickt habe ist eine Topp Stelle.Und wenn wir uns mal sehen zeige ich dir noch eine für Uferangler ebenfalls Topp.


----------



## theundertaker (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Du kriegst doch von mir keine aufn Deckel...  Versteh schon Spaß, keine Sorge


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

freut mich zu hören. Es gibt ja auch Leute, die aggressiv werden, wenn es um ihr Alter geht :q

Was mir greade einfällt, man könnte auch mal ein Uferanglertreffen an der Maas ansetzen, da gäbe es dann keine Probleme wegen mangelnden Booten.:q Was hieltet ihr davon?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

#6





jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> freut mich zu hören. Es gibt ja auch Leute, die aggressiv werden, wenn es um ihr Alter geht :q
> 
> Was mir greade einfällt, man könnte auch mal ein Uferanglertreffen an der Maas ansetzen, da gäbe es dann keine Probleme wegen mangelnden Booten.:q Was hieltet ihr davon?
> 
> ...


Guter Vorschlag,jetzt bist du gefordert.#6


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

lol...dann organisier mal Kleiner


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

dann mach ich mal nen neuen Trööt auf, denn dass ist ja hier dann 'n bisschen viel offtopic...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

alles klar, der Trööt ist offen, vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust, mit zu machen und beteiligt euch am Trööt?

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi Jonas ,
finde es klasse das du dich so einsetzt #6
Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß , egal ob auf oder am Wasser .
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Moin Udo,
mach ich doch gerne und das macht ja auch echt Spaß, auch wenns vielleicht noch viel Abreit wird...
Aber was die Bootsangler können, können wir Uferangler doch auch:vik::q, oder?
Naja, wird bestimmt lustig, vorallem hoffe ich, dass wir in etwa so viele Teilnehmer (oder mehr) wie beim Bootstreffen zusammen bekommen...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Naja, wird bestimmt lustig, vorallem hoffe ich, dass wir in etwa so viele Teilnehmer (oder mehr) wie beim Bootstreffen zusammen bekommen...
> 
> Grüße
> Jonas



Hi Jonas ,
ach so , das Treffen sollte an einem anderen Tag stattfinden ?

Warum nicht parallel ?

So könnten dann die Bootsangler auch die Uferangler kennenlernen und anschließend könnte man sich irgendwo auf ein Bierchen oder auf einen Kaffee zusammen hinsetzen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Bierchen, na du bist geil... ich bin 14 :q
ne aber parrallel find ich vielleicht was kurzfristig, oder? Wobei das eigentlich gar keine schlechte Idee wäre... 

Grüße
Joni


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

das wäre mal lustig, so eine Art Wettangeln: Bootsangler gegen Uferangler...
Woebi ich davon überzeugt bin, dass die Bootsangler die Uferangler ziemlich abziehen werden... :-D

Eigentlich müssten die Treffen regelmäßig 3 oder 4 mal im Jahr stattfinden...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

So n großes Event kriegste bis nächste Woche nicht mehr hin....


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

sag ich ja :-D


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
ihr solltet beim Bootstreffen auch mal in Erfahrung bringen wie lange die Slippe geöffnet hat.
Macht ja keinen Spaß wenn man frühzeitig abbrechen muss nur auf Grund der Slippzeiten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Eigentlich müssten die Treffen regelmäßig 3 oder 4 mal im Jahr stattfinden...

Grüße
Jonas[/QUOTE]
 Super Vorschlag#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## micha1581 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Sooo, morgen ist es soweit.

und was soll ich sagen.... wir haben noch 2 Plätze frei!!!!
wer also noch mit möchte sollte sich heute noch hier melden. und wenn jemand zusagt, dann sollte das bindend sein. 

vg


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hui,
wer ist denn jetzt alles dabei ?
Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall Spaß und ein paar anständige 
Fische.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

will keiner mehr mit? Wie gesagt, *zwei Plätze sind noch frei!!*
Wo sind denn die ganzen Interessenten, die sich im Trööt mal zu Wort gemeldet hatten???

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
ich sehe schon schwarz fürs Leukermeertreffen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

das wird schon noch...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
keiner einen Internetzugang dabei ? |supergri
Ich möchte Bilder sehen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Moin, du willst bilder sehen? kommen noch...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## micha1581 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

also erst mal möchte sagen, das das Treffen echt klasse war. es hat voll und ganz seinen zweck erfüllt. viel geredet, viel gelacht, und nette Leute kennen gelernt. nur mit dem fischen........das haben wir irgendwie vergessen. es wurde nicht ein einziger Fisch auf die Schuppen gelegt. wir haben wohl auch nur insgesamt 2-3 stunden gefischt. 

vg


----------



## theundertaker (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Das ist schade für euch...aber beim nächsten Mal klappts bestimmt...Wetter war ja auch nicht wirklich optimal...aber wie du schon sagtest, die Hauptsache ist, dass es lustig war...

Hätte ich eher gewusst, dass noch Plätze frei sind, dann wäre ich eventuell auch noch gekommen...aber war schon wieder in Köln und da fahr ich dann nicht extra nach Holland...hatte ja mit Jogibaer abgesprochen, dass er den Platz bei Zanderjäger haben kann...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



micha1581 schrieb:


> also erst mal möchte sagen, das das Treffen echt klasse war. es hat voll und ganz seinen zweck erfüllt. viel geredet, viel gelacht, und nette Leute kennen gelernt. nur mit dem fischen........das haben wir irgendwie vergessen. es wurde nicht ein einziger Fisch auf die Schuppen gelegt. wir haben wohl auch nur insgesamt 2-3 stunden gefischt.
> 
> vg



Hi,
super das es euch so gefallen hat , Spaß steht im Vordergrund , die Fische schwimmen ja nicht weg :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ich fands einfach Klasse war Super müßen wir wieder machen.
Aber dann machen wir was lägeres auf dem Capingplatz und Grillen usw.
Grüße an alle helgen#h


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
müsster ihr die Bilder vom Treffen erst entwickeln ?
Oder hatte zufällig jemand ne Digicam mit :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

hier sind mal ein paar. jogi und helgen haben auch noch welche gemacht. ich hoffe die posten die auch noch..


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



micha1581 schrieb:


> also erst mal möchte sagen, das das Treffen echt klasse war. es hat voll und ganz seinen zweck erfüllt. viel geredet, viel gelacht, und nette Leute kennen gelernt. nur mit dem fischen........das haben wir irgendwie vergessen. es wurde nicht ein einziger Fisch auf die Schuppen gelegt. wir haben wohl auch nur insgesamt 2-3 stunden gefischt.
> 
> vg


 Hallo Zusammen
Jetzt wo mein Internet wieder geht möchte ich mich auch für den wunderschönen Tag bedanken.Es tut mir Leid das ich euch dann verloren habe,ich musste noch tanken.Die Teilnehmer waren allesamt spitze und ich freue mich schon auf ein Widersehen.#h


----------



## micha1581 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

das kommt ganz bestimmt....


----------



## jogibaer1996 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Moin zusammen,
auch ich möchte mich noch mal bei Micha, Helgen, Torsten und Achim (der ja leider nicht5 im Board ist) bedanken! Es war echt ein schöner Tag!
ich hab auch noch 'n paar Bilder gemacht (Quali ist nicht ganz so perfekt, wegen Handybild)

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
schöne Böötchen die ihr da fahrt #6
Ist ja reichlich Platz drauf , zu zweit wirds bei mir schon eng 
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ich glaub ich bin dem Mann mit der weißen Cap (Oberkörper frei) schon öfters auf der Maas begegnet. Wenn er es ist, dann habe ich ihn auch letztes Wochenende gesehen. Ist der hier m Board?


----------



## helgen (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi Udo.
platz ist im engsten Raum sag mal hatte Du nicht vor etwas am Leukemeer zu machen?
Meld Dich doch mal okay.
Gr helgen#h


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
ja , sicher.
Wenns ein Treffen am Leukermeer gibt bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
Bezweifele aber das da etwas zustande kommt , in Roermond waren es ja jetzt nicht unbedingt viele Boote.
Und bis zum Leukermeer ist es ja für die meisten noch ein Stück weiter zu fahren.
Da stand ja auch schon ein Termin , ich glaube 7 . 7. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

hi Udo,
ich hab ja schon geschrieben das ich am Leukermeer leider nicht kann., da ich in de Vlietlanden bin. aber du wirst bestimmt das ein oder andere Boot zusammen bekommen.
der Termin war der 08.08. . aber kann man ja noch ändern.
vg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja , sicher.
> Wenns ein Treffen am Leukermeer gibt bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
> Bezweifele aber das da etwas zustande kommt , in Roermond waren es ja jetzt nicht unbedingt viele Boote.
> ...


Udo es waren zwar nicht viele Boote aber dafür eine Topp Besatzung und das ist für mich auch wichtig.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
ja klar , was will ich mit 10 Booten wenn die Hälfte der Besatzung aus  Deppen besteht :q

Da kann ich dann gerne drauf verzichten , aber so wie ich die meisten hier bisher kennen gelernt habe passt das schon , freue mich auf jeden Fall auf ein Treffen. #6
Dann lieber ein kleines aber feines Treffen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

eben, und so ein Treffen war unseres ja. Das war echt gut so. Und viel übersichtlicher, als wenn wir it 10 Booten unterwegs gewesen wären...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## micha1581 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

nabend Männers,
wenn das Treffen am Leuker 2-3 Wochen früher statt finden sollte dann bin ich auch wieder dabei. 

@ Udo
wie wäre es wenn du die Orga dafür übernimmst. du kennst dich dort aus und weißt über alles bescheid.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
dann würde ich sagen ihr einigt euch mal auf einen Termin.
Samstags wird den meisten wohl besser passen als Sonntags.
Dann steht man nicht so unter Zeitdruck weil man am nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten muss.
Problem wird sein das in den nächsten Wochen wohl einige in ihren wohlverdienten 
Urlaub starten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

wenn du die Orga machst dann gebe einfach nen Termin an. bedenke jedoch,das der ein oder andere auch samstags arbeiten muß. wenn es ein Samstag werden sollte, dann bin ich wohl schon aus dem Rennen. ich komme immer erst samstags morgens nach hause. Lkwfahrer halt.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi Micha ,
mir ist der Termin egal.

Bei mir siehts im Moment so aus das ich nach NL ziehe , spätestens ab  Mitte/Ende Juli wohne ich da eh und hätte jeden x-beliebigen Tag Zeit.
Ab Ende Juni - Mitte Juli könnte ich den ein oder anderen Tag auch nicht , müsste ja meinen Umzug organisieren.

Können ja ein paar Termine vorgeben und abstimmen.

Vor Ort kann ich die Orga übernehmen , kein Problem .
Was muss man da denn machen ???? ;+;+;+
Nach der Ausfahrt bei mir den Grill anschmeißen , sonst noch etwas wichtiges ?
Ach ja , ein paar HotSpots preisgeben |supergri

Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

mach einen festen Termin. ist besser. sonst gibt es nur unnötige Diskusionen. ich denke das du die drei Boote vom letzten  Treffen schon sicher hast.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
ja dann Sonntags , egal ob am 11. 18. oder 25 Juli 
Ab dem 11. Juli passt das bei mir auch besser , muss ja meinen ganzen Krempel von D nach NL schaffen.
Mal hören wer wann kann .
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

der 18te würde mir am besten passen


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

den 18,07, habe ich Spätschicht aber das ist kein Problem komme mal früh hin um alle kennenzulerenn oder  Wiederzusehen fahre dann nach Hause.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Ich kann, selbst wenn mich wer mitnehmen könnte, nicht mitfahren. Am 18.07. gehts ab in Urlaub!!!!
Da wird auch viiiieeeel viiiieeeel geangelt... :-D

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
genau damit hatte ich gerechnet , denke das ein Termin nach den Ferien besser passt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Pikesniper (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Moin,Moin
also ich würde auch kommen mit Boot.
Wenn es also einen festen Termin gibt,lasst den mal hören.
#6


----------



## jogibaer1996 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

moin, schön, dass es noch interessenten gibt. Sogar MIT Boot... der Termin steht relativ am Anfang des Trööts. ich kann ihn dir leider grad nicht ruassuchen, weil ich grad in der schule bin. Wir sind im Computerraum...   Grüße Jogi


----------



## trouthunter2008 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Bootstreff? Das hört sich gut an.

Gibt es schon Termine ? Treffpunkt?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Pikesniper (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

äähm,gibts ein Treffen...?
Gabs schon eines..?
...oder wirds nixs?

Ich wäre gern dabei...(gewesen?)

Sagt doch einer mal was!!:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

Hi,
wird mit Sicherheit noch das ein oder andere Treffen geben.
Aber einige Jungs basteln gerade noch am Boot oder Trailer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootstreffen 2010 Maas*

moin,
das erste Treffen war schon. war übrigens super. das nächste kommt bestimmt. 

vg


----------

